# Green Seaweed???



## Totoro (Jan 27, 2008)

Hi, I am starting the cycling process for my tank, and the piece of Figi live rock I got from my lfs is covered with green seaweed. It looks just like seaweed you'd see in a lake. Is this normal, will my fish like it (when I eventually put them in), and should I remove it? I will try to post a picture of the rock and seaweed...


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

I was thinking _Caulerpa_ more than seaweeds.


----------



## SKAustin (Aug 1, 2006)

Lupin said:


> I was thinking _Caulerpa_ more than seaweeds.


Caulerpa is a genus of seaweeds in the family Caulerpaceae (among the green algae). This is likely your Culprit as it is commonly found attached to live rock, and will grow quite rapidly. Caulerpa is a great snack for Tangs, so if you are planning to add any to your system, Expect the Caulerpa to be picked clean from any rockwork it may have grown onto. Caulerpa is a very invasive plant and if it goes sexual, it can wipe out your entire system


----------

